# Cleaning the grind bin?



## rapid86 (Mar 25, 2017)

So i have read tons and tons of information on grinder cleaning as I got my first grinder today, slightly excited. The only thing I cant find information on is what do people do with the grind bins? I only ever grind two cups worth of coffee and probably have one every other day. Do you guys wash these out after each use or just tap them out? With a fine grind I have found quite a bit of bean dust left in the compartment, I know its probably down to personal preference just interested into what people do

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm a post modern man (straight metrosexual), who's ashamed to say has house pixies.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I dislike the smell of stale grinds personally. I have to empty it a couple of times per day, and wash it out in the evening!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Phobic said:


> I'm a post modern man (straight metrosexual), who's ashamed to say has house pixies.


I've clearly missed the joke here.

What does that sentence mean? (I get the post modern man bit as that's me) you lost me at pixies.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine tends to go mouldy before I empty it


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

igm45 said:


> I've clearly missed the joke here.
> 
> What does that sentence mean? (I get the post modern man bit as that's me) you lost me at pixies.


I'd guess that igm45's partner finds it more offensive than he does and cleans up for him

therefore it seems to him that the house pixies clean up


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> I'd guess that igm45's partner finds it more offensive than he does and cleans up for him
> 
> therefore it seems to him that the house pixies clean up


Pixies or Fairies! It happens as if by magic


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Pixies or Fairies! It happens as if by magic


exactly


----------



## luigimud (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes, only in my case that magic is sometimes accompanied by discontent that the pixies will gradually accumulate over time. And at this point I am afraid of what their wrath will bring forth


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I made the stupid mistake of telling the pixies about this thread.



> it's not that you're sexist, it's that you have far lower hygiene standards than me, you'd leave it to overflow, I empty it daily and wash it in boiling water to stop the mold growing


I had to make an offering of a flat white to placate them, I hope they don't tell the washing & ironing fairies...


----------



## rapid86 (Mar 25, 2017)

thanks for the replies guys, felt a bit stupid asking it but really was not sure if I needed to do it every day. I think I will try and do it as much as possible even if its only a quick rinse


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Grow mushrooms in it


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

This may be a stupid question but what is the grind bin?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Knock box


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

rapid86 said:


> thanks for the replies guys, felt a bit stupid asking it but really was not sure if I needed to do it every day. I think I will try and do it as much as possible even if its only a quick rinse


don't feel daft asking questions, everyone starts somewhere, while you might get a bit of banter we're only too happy to help out.

ultimately it helps make 1 more of us, and 1 less of them....


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Knock box


Thought so. Thanks


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I need some pixies... Where can I find them? I achieved absolute hell last week when I finally thought I'd won the battle of the bin by precariously balancing the contents of my knock box on top of the already squashed down bin got the lid down and cupboard shut.

Hurrah! He will have to empty it now...

Sadly he managed to balance his apple core and head out the door.

Then one of (or possibly both!) My kids opened the bin, it fell off its thing, and spread across children, dog and floor.

Oh the horror. And the cleaning. And the horror of the cleaning.

He claimed victory. A cold, bitter, hollow victory.

(PS, I just stick my knock box in the dishwasher)


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

It seems like the magic pixies are everywhere.

Check out the following !!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> It seems like the magic pixies are everywhere.
> 
> Check out the following !!!


I love that vid!!!


----------

